# PC Build Steps



## anandsap123 (Jul 8, 2014)

I know there are so many amazing YouTube videos out there on this topic but none focus on assembly with a really heavy and large air cooler (Noctua NH-D14). Will these steps work? 
Take out mobo from box and anti-static bag 
Put mobo on top of anti-static bag 
Flip mobo over 
Install underside mount for D14 
Flip mobo over again 
install CPU 
install RAM 
apply thermal paste 
install d14 
install video card 
connecte everything 
TEST BOOT 

unplug mobo from PSU 
install in case with CPU cooler still on 
.............................The rest is history


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello,

TIP 1 - *Do NOT place the Mobo on the anti-static bag*. Sometimes, ironically, the outside of the bag can become static, as only the inside is meant to be anti-static. You should place the motherboard onto the cardboard box it came in for a test boot instead - no static.

From what I can see, the rest of your process seems pretty sound for a test boot configuration. I would advise you to detach the GPU before placing the Mobo in the case, then attach the GPU to the case. Also, one potential tip is to install the PSU in the case first, as it can be a grounding point for static (i.e. you touch it, and the static goes into the metal), but also you don't want to accidentally drop a heavy metal box onto your motherboard. I usually use this tip with first-time builders. The TPU review article seems to explain the installation of the NH-D14 quite well.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-D14/4.html - AFAIK, you may have to remove the Intel mounting hardware to install the D14, but not certain.

EDIT: Also don't forget to install the backplate or motherboard stand-offs (all of them!), as these can be fairly annoying steps to forget.

Layton


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah check your standoffs. Make sure there are not extras and just enough. No need to attach your GPU outside of the case if you have IGPU. But I always install the heatsink, CPU and ram then test prior to install

Also no need to connect everything outside of the case. Do a POST with just the CPU, RAM, Heat sink. PSU and IGPU connected to a monitor. Nothing else

Another thing I do I have learned from past builds is sometimes you get one hardware that causes everything to hang.

So install MB PSU check POST
Install HD check POST
Install card reader Check POST
And so on

That way you don't get the whole thing built and No POST and have no idea


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Can you guys detail the standoff process? Really good tips about the anti-static bag!! Thanks! so test boot once with integrated graphics and another time with the GPU?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2014)

Forget the GPU. Install it later. And its not a test boot its a POST (Power On Self Test)  After you get the MB installed and it POSTS again then install your GPU in the case. I always use the kitchen cutting board to test out side of the case. Its big and wood just set the MB and PSU on it and hook it up

As far as the stand offs its common sense. If there is a hole for a screw make sure there is a standoff. If there is no hole then no standoff. Many people install all the stand offs and put the board in and no POST. Because there is a stand off shorting the board where there is no hole.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 8, 2014)

The thing about building/assembling a computer with other than stock parts, ie. a large heat sink, is sometimes you have to do it differently. With my last build, which you can see here- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/f-k-cancer-usa-cruncher-assembly.202225/ , I ended up having to partially disassembling the case to get the heatsink in there. It was literally the only way the heatsink would fit.

Best advise I can give it just think everything though thoroughly. Don't be scared to back up a few steps if you run into a problem. There is no absolute set way you have to assemble a computer.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry for being a simpleton but I would like to have a list of steps written out specific to having a heavy air cooler. So with yall's feedback let me write a new list. Please give me your feedback. Muchas gracias. 

Take mobo out of box and anti-static bag
Put mobo on cardboard mobo box, not anti-static bag
Flip mobo over and install underside mounting bracket for Noctua D14
Flip mobo back over right right side up
Install CPU
 Take CPU out from box
Do not touch bottom 
Line the knotches and arrow up

Install RAM 
Apply thermal paste to cpu 
Install Noctua d14
Connect d14 to motherboard 
connect PSU to mobo 
POST with integrated graphics
install video card
connect video card to PSU
POST 
take video card off 
take noctua off (its as simple as two spring loaded screws)
install IO shield in case
install PSU in case
count number of standoff holes on mobo
count number of standoffs on case
line up standoff holes with standoffs and make sure every hole has a corresponding standoff (right?)
screw in motherboard with included mobo screws (comes with mobo right?)
reinstall d14
connect d14 to mobo
connect mobo to PSU
POST 

For the rest I can just follow the newegg video. Once everything is known to be working and motherboard and cooler are in place in case the rest is pretty standard.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2014)

#12 Install video card need to be after #22 No need to test the video card outside of the case. The case will help brace the card. 

#8 Install Noctua D14 and leave it on the board. No need for #23 Reinstall (its already installed) 

Also #1 Protect against static electricity. We don't know where you live. But in DRY areas there is a high risk of static. Ground yourself before you touch anything. I like me you live in a wet area there is no need to worry


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 8, 2014)

#8 The only reason I will take it off is because of how simple it is to put back on. Also I don't want the large D14 to obstruct my view of the standoffs and standoff holes. So I think I will take it off before mounting the mobo in the case.

When do you recommend I put the video card in and POST?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> #8 The only reason I will take it off is because of how simple it is to put back on. Also I don't want the large D14 to obstruct my view of the standoffs and standoff holes. So I think I will take it off before mounting the mobo in the case.
> 
> When do you recommend I put the video card in and POST?



Anytime after its in the case. And that's fine with the D14 I forgot how big it is


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 8, 2014)

lel


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 13, 2014)

all parts should be here by friday...any last advice? I will follow the step lists we created guys...


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 13, 2014)

You sound set to go bro, good luck on the build.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 14, 2014)

i usually do the stand offs 1st. put the board in and check where the holes are then do the stand offs (add/remove/move depending on the need)
i usually install larger heatsinks after i connect up the psu (if the design or case allows that. a case with a cutout behind the cpu makes it possible)
some of the connectors (8 pin cpu) can be a nightmare to plug in with a big old fan.
also some boards have case fan headers in stupid possitions so the gpu has to go in after the case fans get connected.
this could also be true for the cpu fan with the heat sink.

just have a look at it all and think will i be able to do this IF thats on..
then its pretty simple really..

i find having the case on a nice big table. or even the floor if you dont have one is a good idea. I have had to assemble/repair some peoples pc's in horribly confined possitions and it can make a easy job a lot harder.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Quick question for you guys. Since I am a first time builder, would you guys recommend that I mount the motherboard in the case right off the bat as to not bend the board while installing the large Noctua D14? Since both side panels come off on my case I can very easily install the underside mount for the Noctua. Then I can just post with integrated graphics. What do you guys say? If it is the safer option, I don't mind.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2014)

Which ever way you feel you can do a better job


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

If you'd feel safer doing that. Go for it


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am pleased to say that the system is 100% working!!! THANK YOU TPU!!!!


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

So I was building my first computer an hour ago and I forgot to put thermal paste on. Please note that cooler I was running on the pre-build was the Noctua NH-D14. I posted a total of 3 times. So basically the computer has probably been on for a total of 5 minutes. How likely is it that I damaged the CPU for running the computer for 5 min?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

Well done


----------



## dom99 (Jul 15, 2014)

Not very likely with that CPU cooler, but depends whether you were stressing the CPU or not, and if the PC crashed at all?


----------



## erixx (Jul 15, 2014)

OMG, Anandsap123 is down, he is DOWN!!!!

Kidding aside, I don't think it will be damaged (thermal past is to optimize contact, but there is always some contact anyway) unless you did extreme overclocking, Anand.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

The PC did not crash once. Is leaving the computer on the first screen you get when you POST (screen says "No OS installed") for 5 minutes stress? It was not a continuous stress. I was told by another that since the Noctua NH-D14 is the absolute best air cooler that I should be fine. What do you think??


----------



## Ruyki (Jul 15, 2014)

CPUs nowadays will throttle and then shut down if they get too hot. So there should be no damage really. Especially if you were just letting it idle like you said.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

lol not so much look at my thermal paste post


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Would I be able to see burn marks? Here are some high quality pics. What do you guys think? http://imgur.com/a/gZu2n


----------



## HammerON (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks fine. I don't think you need to worry about it.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Once I install OS, update OS, and install drivers I will run Prime95 to make sure. Is it ok if I just leave the motherboard with the GPU and CPU installed on top of the mobo box for one day?

I will wait for a response before I go to sleep.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 15, 2014)

Threads merged.
Yes it is fine to leave the motherboard with the GPU and CPU installed on top of the mobo box. Some users leave their system that way to bench. I have done so many times with no problems.
Just don't forget to add TIM this time when installing your heatsink


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you HammerON, you watchful Mod you!  I will wait till Wednesday to install OS and I will post here about my Prime95 results.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

You're fine. Don't worry to much just get thermal on it now. No crash and only posting you'll be ok


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

I will get TIM on it on Wednesday when my case arrives.

Thank you for everyone's help tonight! Thank you TPU!

Will post back here on Wednesday after I have installed everything and after running Prime95

lol if there is no damage this thread will be a great testimonial for Noctua....what a beast cooler.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

It could've been worse..  you could have done this.


----------



## Ruyki (Jul 15, 2014)

I was interested so I googled a bit and found out that this site did a thermal compound review and also tested without one, in prime 95:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5

So your CPU should be perfectly fine.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

^Yup....we will not know for sure until Wednesday until I run Prime95 but since the Noctua NH-D14 is the best air cooler that beats even the H100i, I think I will be fine too. 

What a great community, TPU is. The fact that I can get a response within minutes to a pressing question and that people will go out of their way to do research for me! Thanks TPU!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2014)

Show your appreciation by using that 'Thanks" button over there >


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 15, 2014)

and every you tighten the screw you better using X formation, from upper left to lower right then upper right to lower left, i prefer using washer for screws.
at least it would minimize pressure on the board


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok so now we are on to step 2: Since I have everything I need to build EXCEPT the case (thank SuperEggSaver shipping for that) I technically could move on in the build and install OS and drivers right? my question: is it safe to do all that outside the case? connect optical and ssd leave them on the wooden table, install OS? Is that all safe? Also, I WILL have TIM on the CPU this time with the badass Noctua going on top. I will wait to hear from you guys before I move on.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah.... I've ran PC's with no case before. just be careful of course


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

ok im doing it now....turns out i put thermal paste on wrong so i have to:

remove thermal paste
wait 30 min
apply new thermal paste 
just a pea sized dot on center of cpu

reinstall noctua 
reinstall gpu 
go into bios
set boot priority to optical
put in windows disk
restart system (making sure ssd is connected)
install windows to SSD (Setting maximum/default partition
upgrade windows to 8.1 pro
turn off system
install wireless network adapter
turn on system
install WNA driver
connect to internet
install all updates
install drivers 
install antivirus
GAME


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

I would not install your GPU without a case, it needs the support of the case.

I'd say run it on onboard and do everything but GPU drivers


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

but I POSTed with my GPU just fine...? and the system was off all night but the gpu was still on...


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

It'll be ok but I prefer being safer


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

ok I am following your advice...now...to get a GPU back to full resolution you ovbiously install the driver for it.

BUT, since i am installing OS with IGPU, do I need to install a driver to get IGPU back to full resolution? Or will that driver come default with Windows 8.1??


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2014)

you could probably run on Windows drivers but you can install the IGPU driver if you wish too. (no harm in doing it)


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 15, 2014)

got it!

edit: thermal paste off, now to wait 30 min to reapply

edit: reapplied thermal paste

edit: reinstalled noctua and connected to cpu fan header

edit: connected SSD and optical with SATA power and data

edit: installing OS NOW!!!


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

JUST FINISHED INSTALLING ANTI VIRUS!!!!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2014)

Hellfire said:


> It could've been worse..  you could have done this.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

THANK YOU TPU! I have completed all steps! I just have to install everything inside of my case! My dad told me I would not be able to do this by myself, he was right! All I need was the TPU community and my friend Paul! Thank you all! Now that all drivers are installed (except GPU) can I run Prime95? Should I run the "blend" test?


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Quick question: Since I have confirmed that the entire system works, I can transfer the computer into the case as soon as it arrives (tommorow). Do I need to plug the SSD and optical drive into the same SATA ports (on the motherboard) that I have them plugged into now for the devices to be recognized and for the system to boot properly? Also, do I need to plug the wireless network adapter into the exact same PCIE slot? Hopefully I can get a response!


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 16, 2014)

No, you shouldn't have to, but Windows might do it's whole detecting new hardware thing



Jetster said:


>



Please note this IS NOT ME


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2014)

I like to keep them in the same slot but tis not necessary.  Hellfire I didn't think I was. If it had been I dont think you would post it

It makes me want to try it though and see if it will post


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah but I do feel safer mentioning it. Just so OP doesn't worry about what I am telling him, ;-)


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

So i guess I will try and keep SSD and optical in same slots....should not be too hard

any other things i need to worry about in my switch from a fully functioning pc out of case into a case?? like any more things i should worry about (just like keeping SATA cables for SSD and optical in same ports)


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 16, 2014)

Not really, once it's built and running it's straight forward. You'll be fine.

And anyone who says you can't build your own pc is wrong. As you have.

Did you need advice, sure. But I've been building rigs for almost 20 years, 19 to be precise and its also part of my job. But I still use TPU for advice. You'll never know everything and others can always make suggestions you don't think of


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

I will run Prime95 to check for CPU damage when system is inside the case. I know I need the program Prime95, so I installed it. But what do I do with Prime95 to test for damage?
I have installed SpeedFan, CPU-Z, TPU GPU-Z, Intel Extreme Tuning, and RealTemp. I will install my system into the case and play some games and run some test renders in adobe premiere pro cc. I will see if I am satisfied with my performance. Only then will I consider overclocking (even though my system is very much OC ready).

Two More CPU Questions:

What are good temps for idle?
How can I monitor CPU usage, clock speed, and temp while gaming?
One RAM question:
Because my RAM (2x8 16 GB 1866) will arrive on Wednesday with my case, I used a never-before-used DIMM (1x4 4GB 1600) I already owned just to get the system up and running. Is switching out the RAM as easy as turning off the system, removing the old RAM, and installing the new RAM? Will the computer recognize the new RAM without any issues?




Hellfire said:


> Not really, once it's built and running it's straight forward. You'll be fine.
> 
> And anyone who says you can't build your own pc is wrong. As you have.
> 
> Did you need advice, sure. But I've been building rigs for almost 20 years, 19 to be precise and its also part of my job. But I still use TPU for advice. You'll never know everything and others can always make suggestions you don't think of


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> What are good temps for idle?
> How can I monitor CPU usage, clock speed, and temp while gaming?



- Anything around room temp +/- 15 degrees is fine
- HWInfo software, there are others, like RealTemp, I prefer HWInfo though.
       - When you download HWInfo, you're going to see a million temperatures and come back and ask us which one is the right one
              - None of them are entirely accurate, but the one you should look at is "CPU" under "Motherboard"


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you by any chance have answers to the other questions??? 



RCoon said:


> - Anything around room temp +/- 15 degrees is fine
> - HWInfo software, there are others, like RealTemp, I prefer HWInfo though.
> - When you download HWInfo, you're going to see a million temperatures and come back and ask us which one is the right one
> - None of them are entirely accurate, but the one you should look at is "CPU" under "Motherboard"


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 16, 2014)

Swapping the ram is as easy as you said. Yes.

Also. With the software. Maybe grab Aida, it's my go to bit of kit.

Aida can do a on-screen display to monitor temps etc I run a dual monitor so have this on my second while I game.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2014)

Idle temps don't really matter. Run Prime95 with realtemp and your load temps should be below 70c then your good. Games will not push your temps further than prime. But if you want to check just Alt+Tab out and look

Heaven Benchmark is a good program for your GPU and it will monitor your temps. Hellfire try not to double post just use the edit please

Ram= yes just shut off and switch. Start up and check with CPUZ and if its not 1866 then restart and go into the BIOS and set the ram as XMP profile

I forget what we are working on.   fill out your system specs


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Do you by any chance have answers to the other questions???



Swapping the RAM is easy, but when you switch from 1600 to 1866, you will need to drop into the BIOS as Jetster said and turn on the XMP profile that sets it to 1866.

I understand you're relatively new to this, and want to do everything right, but building a PC these days is a lot easier than it used to be. Honestly, there's not a lot of mistakes you can make, it will probably be a painless installation. The worst part is scraping your hand on the aluminium fins of your cooler, the rest is gravy.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Can you elaborate on how to run the Prime95 test to see if my CPU is damaged? Which test should I run when I start up the program? The "blend" test? I just do not know what kind of test to run. And by "run Prime95 with realtemp" you mean run a Prime95 test while RealTemp is open and monitor temperatures to see if it goes above 70c. And if it is below 70c then my CPU is not damaged?

Do not think I will run an XMP as I would have to adjust a bunch of other settings to maintain system stability. Right?  

Just remembered something. Since I did not install the heavy GPU (as you all advised) in the out of case build, I installed the PCIE wireless network adapter in the PCIE slot closest to the CPU. Because the PCIx16 lane is so close to the PCIE lane, I do not think I will be able to keep the WNA in the same PCIE slot. Do I need to uninstall the WNA driver in order to run the WNA in a different PCIE lane?

System specs: She is a beast...at least I think so  http://pcpartpicker.com/user/anandsap123/saved/cWzFf7


Jetster said:


> Idle temps don't really matter. Run Prime95 with realtemp and your load temps should be below 70c then your good. Games will not push your temps further than prime. But if you want to check just Alt+Tab out and look
> 
> 
> Ram= yes just shut off and switch. Start up and check with CPUZ and if its not 1866 then restart and go into the BIOS and set the ram as XMP profile
> ...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Can you elaborate on how to run the Prime95 test to see if my CPU is damaged? Which test should I run when I start up the program? The "blend" test? I just do not know what kind of test to run. And by "run Prime95 with realtemp" you mean run a Prime95 test while RealTemp is open and monitor temperatures to see if it goes above 70c. And if it is below 70c then my CPU is not damaged?
> 
> Do not think I will run an XMP as I would have to adjust a bunch of other settings to maintain system stability. Right?
> 
> ...



Run P95 Blend test (or the one that states lots of heat/power), if the PC doesn't Blue Screen or lockup, then your CPU is fine. You can happily run up to 90 degrees on your CPU (though not recommended for 24/7 use) and be perfectly safe. Damaged CPU does not mean temps will be higher. Quite blatantly, it just wouldnt work if it was damaged. You'd see this with lockups and crashes.

XMP is ideal, no need to manually configure RAM, unless you're doing crazy OC'ing on watercooling. You'll only be adjusting voltages and multipliers the first time around OC'ing. Those don't affect RAM timings or frequency ratios.

Put the GPU in the first possible x16, and put the "WNA" in any other available slot. You don't need to uninstall the driver. Hopefully windows will pick up the adapter when it loads, if not, just install the driver again, no harm done.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Prime95
What do I do if the PC locks up or blue screens?
If these occur do I know my CPU is damaged?

How long should I run the blend test?
So even if my CPU goes above 70c in realtemp it does not mean that it is damaged?

XMP
So once I select an XMP of 1866, that is all the tweaking I need to do?

WNA (*RESOLVED)*
That is what I was thinking just wanted to confirm it with you all




RCoon said:


> Run P95 Blend test (or the one that states lots of heat/power), if the PC doesn't Blue Screen or lockup, then your CPU is fine. You can happily run up to 90 degrees on your CPU (though not recommended for 24/7 use) and be perfectly safe. Damaged CPU does not mean temps will be higher. Quite blatantly, it just wouldnt work if it was damaged. You'd see this with lockups and crashes.
> 
> XMP is ideal, no need to manually configure RAM, unless you're doing crazy OC'ing on watercooling. You'll only be adjusting voltages and multipliers the first time around OC'ing. Those don't affect RAM timings or frequency ratios.
> 
> Put the GPU in the first possible x16, and put the "WNA" in any other available slot. You don't need to uninstall the driver. Hopefully windows will pick up the adapter when it loads, if not, just install the driver again, no harm done.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes you run Realtemp or any other temp monitor while you run Prime95.

Just set XMP that's it


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Remaining Questions:

Prime95
What do I do if the PC locks up or blue screens?
If these occur do I know my CPU is damaged?

How long should I run the blend test?
So even if my CPU goes above 70c in realtemp it does not mean that it is damaged?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Prime95
> What do I do if the PC locks up or blue screens?
> If these occur do I know my CPU is damaged?
> 
> ...



1.1 - There is some instability in the system, though completely unlikely
1.1.1 - No, could be anything, further tests are needed (THIS WON'T HAPPEN YOU'RE FINE!!!)
1.2 - 30 mins is OK, ideally a few hours, but I understand a man needs to play with his toys
1.3 No, it does not, it just means that your CPU is "Leaky". Leaky CPU's output more heat than normal, all CPU's are different in terms of leakiness. Nature of the beast. Then again it could mean your CPU cooler is not on properly, or your thermal paste is not quite correctly applied.
2.1 - yes, that's it, unless you feel ballsy enough to try and tighten your timings. I can't help with this, I don't OC RAM.
3.1 - ...OK!


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

With:

1. Prime95

What do I do if the PC locks up or blue screens?
I meant: 
What am I supposed to do if the PC locks up or blue screens? Turn off the PSU?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> With:
> 
> 1. Prime95
> 
> ...



Yeah, flick the PSU switch off.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok just because I like steps i am going to create some steps. Please give me the stamp of approval/disapproval

Install system in case
Remember to connect SSD and optical to same SATA ports on motherboard 

Turn on PC
setup HDD
run blend test in prime95 for 30-60 min 
run realtemp at the same time


While in Prime95 test
if CPU goes above 70c in RealTemp, I have a leaky CPU
if my system locks up or blue screens, there is an instability in the system somewhere
if my system does not lock up or blue screen, my CPU is not damaged and I am in the clear! 


What do you guys think??


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Ok just because I like steps i am going to create some steps. Please give me the stamp of approval/disapproval
> 
> Install system in case
> Remember to connect SSD and optical to same SATA ports on motherboard
> ...



1.1  - Ideally put optical in SATA 0, and SSD in SATA 1, this will cause the optical drive to be the default 1st boot option. You can change it manually if not, but I like it this way
2.infinity - yes, that's fine. if it's above 70 +/- 5 degrees, then it may just need a repaste/remount


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 16, 2014)

I will repost later today with results from the Prime65 test.

No need for this. OS is already on SSD.


RCoon said:


> 1.1  - Ideally put optical in SATA 0, and SSD in SATA 1, this will cause the optical drive to be the default 1st boot option. You can change it manually if not, but I like it that way


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Everything works! I am transferring some files via External HDD and downloading some games. When I am done with the downloads and transfer, I will run Prime95 for 1 hour and monitor temps in RealTemp. If my system passes, I will go into the BIOS and set an XMP and run the test again. If my system passes, I will leave the XMP.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 17, 2014)

Should set XMP straight away. Performs well


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 17, 2014)

you sure about the XMP? I did some research online that said that XMP's hamper the CPU turbo boost (which I love [I am getting 4.4 Ghz without messing with any settings). Also I read the performance difference is not even noticeable....


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 17, 2014)

Not that I have seen, I got xmp on with a 4.4 clock 4790k and a CAS of 8.8.8.24 on my ram, which stock is only 9.9.9.24


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2014)

I have had no difficulty with XMP as well. Give it a go


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't believe everything you read


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Don't believe everything you read



What you mean Mr Mwabai, the Nigerian Prince isn't giving me £2.5 million


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 17, 2014)

might as well try XMP then


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2014)

When I start a new system up for the first boot into the bios I set the XMP at that time


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 17, 2014)

ok gonna try


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 17, 2014)

Well good luck, I just finished my build (she went live this morning) and she's all complete


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 17, 2014)

ok so I set the XMP for 1866 Mhz and did not change anything else. what can I install to see if I am getting these speeds?
Also, how come my CPU clock speed is not fluctuation anymore? It is set at 4.4 ghz...


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 18, 2014)

oh no....I ran prime95 for 15 min and I had to stop it....my temps in RealTemp were in the 90s...does this mean my CPU was damaged by running it for 5 min without thermal paste or that my CPU is just leaky?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 18, 2014)

Probably not, sounds like a possible bad seat with the cooler, what speed was your cpu fan set too?


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 18, 2014)

How do I set my CPU fan speed? I am thinking I applied too much thermal paste and that I put on the noctua incorrectly.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 18, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> How do I set my CPU fan speed? I am thinking I applied too much thermal paste and that I put on the noctua incorrectly.



How much thermal paste did you use? I hope someone gave you the fairly solid 'small grain of rice' method of thermal paste application. You don't need loads - any pics so we can decide if you applied too much. If so, you can buy some rubbing alcohol to clean the CPU and just reapply it.

Fan speeds can be set in the BIOS, through software, or through a fan-speed controller bay. However, the CPU fan speed is usually best left to the motherboard to control without interfering, so that it can be variable based on load.

Layton


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 19, 2014)

Let me give you guys an update: I was getting high temps for many various reasons. First, I applied too much thermal paste. This was the first problem I fixed. Next, I did not realize I was running an old BIOS (that did not even know of the existence of Haswell-Refresh). This old BIOS was settings the voltages way too high. I flashed the BIOS and added an XMP right at the start. I am pleased to say that my CPU is running at 4.4 Ghz at a low voltage and with very good temperatures. I ran AIDA64 (similar to Prime95) and put the CPU under 100% load and my temps never even went into the 70s. I am also pleased to say that my RAM is running nicely at 1866 Mhz with an XMP! 

All in all, it was the old BIOS that was setting my voltage at 1.3V. With the current BIOS, if I set the voltage that high, I would be getting clocks in the 5 range...lol.

The only thing left really is to run Prime95 for a long time and see if anything fails!


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 19, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Let me give you guys an update: I was getting high temps for many various reasons. First, I applied too much thermal paste. This was the first problem I fixed. Next, I did not realize I was running an old BIOS (that did not even know of the existence of Haswell-Refresh). This old BIOS was settings the voltages way too high. I flashed the BIOS and added an XMP right at the start. I am pleased to say that my CPU is running at 4.4 Ghz at a low voltage and with very good temperatures. I ran AIDA64 (similar to Prime95) and put the CPU under 100% load and my temps never even went into the 70s. I am also pleased to say that my RAM is running nicely at 1866 Mhz with an XMP!
> 
> All in all, it was the old BIOS that was setting my voltage at 1.3V. With the current BIOS, if I set the voltage that high, I would be getting clocks in the 5 range...lol.
> 
> The only thing left really is to run Prime95 for a long time and see if anything fails!



Sounds good. Enjoy your PC! 

Layton


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------

